# Watch this topic get views.



## Ms_Hobo

Yeah totally awesome huh?


----------



## Ms_Hobo

:] I know sweet huh?


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Now, I must rule TBT with the most viewed topic.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lol Ctrl + R ftw?


----------



## Ms_Hobo

xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol Ctrl + R ftw?


Ha, Nope.


----------



## MygL

K


----------



## shinobibeat

???


----------



## Toad Kart 64

OMG HAX

Seriously, how did you make it so the topic had so many views?


----------



## Crenor402

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> OMG HAX
> 
> Seriously, how did you make it so the topic had so many views?


constantly refreshing


----------



## tails1428

what in the hay?


----------



## Jman

I know of an add-on for Firefox that reloads the page every second.... 

Whatever though. xD


----------



## strawberryforever

OM*G WOW


----------



## Ms_Hobo

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> OM*G WOW


Need a sham wow?


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Almost ten thousand views.


----------



## strawberryforever

w00p w00p

nah i want a snuggieeeeeeee

wheres nick?
or r u nick?

cuuz U NEVA TOLD MEH NICK


----------



## Ms_Hobo

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> w00p w00p
> 
> nah i want a snuggieeeeeeee
> 
> wheres nick?
> or r u nick?
> 
> cuuz U NEVA TOLD MEH NICK


<.< Do you know?


----------



## strawberryforever

NOPE TELL ME NICK IF U R NICK


----------



## Ms_Hobo

I'm Mr_Hobo aka Nick.


----------



## strawberryforever

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> I'm Mr_Hobo aka Nick.


YAY! ILOVEYOU NICK!
DO U NO WHO I AM?
*looks at my siggy*
xP


----------



## Ms_Hobo

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mr_Hobo aka Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! ILOVEYOU NICK!
> DO U NO WHO I AM?
> *looks at my siggy*
> xP
Click to expand...

Hiya.  ;] Also, Ten thousand views.


----------



## Rawburt

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mr_Hobo aka Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! ILOVEYOU NICK!
> DO U NO WHO I AM?
> *looks at my siggy*
> xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya.  ;] Also, Ten thousand views.
Click to expand...

How many views are needed to beat the record anyway?


----------



## strawberryforever

OVA 9000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> OVA 9000!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT? 9000?

There's no way that can be right...


----------



## Gnome

OH **** NO! NOT 9,000!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

By the way, this topic's views are already waaaay OVA 9000!!!!!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

How the fu-


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> How the fu-


Apparently Ms_Hobo (who is actually the forum legend Mr_Hobo) is constantly refreshing the page.


----------



## strawberryforever

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> How the fu-


nick is more popular than you...

sorry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fu-
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Ms_Hobo (who is actually the forum legend Mr_Hobo) is constantly refreshing the page.
Click to expand...

Makes sense.

But really, he has _nothing_ better to do than refresh this constantly?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fu-
> 
> 
> 
> nick is more popular than you...
> 
> sorry.
Click to expand...

The day that happens is the day God gives me proof that he exists.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fu-
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Ms_Hobo (who is actually the forum legend Mr_Hobo) is constantly refreshing the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> But really, he has _nothing_ better to do than refresh this constantly?
Click to expand...

I bet he's using something that automatically refreshes every second, while meanwhile he's watching TV or something.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

I'm not "refreshing" I'm using a program which allows me to refresh every one second.


----------



## Gnome

DAMN HACKER COUNTING THE VIEWS UP!


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Wait till this topic gets 500,000. ;]


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> I'm not "refreshing" I'm using a program which allows me to refresh every one second.


I should start doing that.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> Wait till this topic gets 500,000. ;]


You'll have to let your computer stay on all night to accomplish that.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till this topic gets 500,000. ;]
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to let your computer stay on all night to accomplish that.
Click to expand...

I'm doing it. Also, I'm a forum legend hacker.


----------



## strawberryforever

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fu-
> 
> 
> 
> nick is more popular than you...
> 
> sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The day that happens is the day God gives me proof that he exists.
Click to expand...

It's happened and we all love Nick more too.


----------



## Horus

<big><big><big><big><big>_Hax!_</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Ms_Hobo

strawberryforever said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fu-
> 
> 
> 
> nick is more popular than you...
> 
> sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The day that happens is the day God gives me proof that he exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's happened and we all love Nick more too.
Click to expand...

:-D I'm loved and I love you to.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hax makes things fun.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Wait till Storm bans me. Oh, I'll return.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> strawberryforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fu-
> 
> 
> 
> nick is more popular than you...
> 
> sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The day that happens is the day God gives me proof that he exists.
Click to expand...

Who are you?

Srsly.


----------



## Erica

Amazing.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> Wait till Storm bans me. Oh, I'll return.


Hasn't he already banned you and you just hacked to unban yourself?

Or was that with the Wii I don't remember.


----------



## djman900

wth happened to mr.hobo?


----------



## Ms_Hobo

djman900 said:
			
		

> wth happened to mr.hobo?


Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".


----------



## djman900

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth happened to mr.hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".
Click to expand...

 thats ********,perm ban?


----------



## Erica

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth happened to mr.hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".
Click to expand...

LMAOOOOO.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

djman900 said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth happened to mr.hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ********,perm ban?
Click to expand...

Three days not allowed to post on the forum.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth happened to mr.hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".
Click to expand...

 :gyroidquestioned: 

That's the worst reason for being banned I've ever heard.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Even if quit I'll still be around.


----------



## djman900

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth happened to mr.hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ********,perm ban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three days not allowed to post on the forum.
Click to expand...

so you made another account? I was banned for a week


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Holy *beep* on a sandwich with *beep* on top.

This thread has a lot of views. xP


----------



## djman900

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Holy *beep* on a sandwich with *beep* on top.
> 
> This thread has a lot of views. xP


Wth it does

@ hobo, how'd you do it?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Quit complaining, I've been banned more times than you can count.


----------



## Erica

This is funny. All there is is spamXD


----------



## djman900

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Quit complaining, I've been banned more times than you can count.


Orly? Good 4 u


----------



## Ms_Hobo

How much percent are you Fab?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

djman900 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit complaining, I've been banned more times than you can count.
> 
> 
> 
> Orly? Good 4 u
Click to expand...

I'm getting the vibe that you don't like me very much. Out of jealousy, or..?

Either that, or _somebody's_ a Mr. Grumpy Pants!


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth happened to mr.hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Storm had banned me because I said, "I just got a boner".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :gyroidquestioned:
> 
> That's the worst reason for being banned I've ever heard.
Click to expand...

Storm's jealous again


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> How much percent are you Fab?


60%- it was at about 70-80% for years, but I managed to lower it with a few requests.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much percent are you Fab?
> 
> 
> 
> 60%- it was at about 70-80% for years, but I managed to lower it with a few requests.
Click to expand...

Were in the same range.


----------



## djman900

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit complaining, I've been banned more times than you can count.
> 
> 
> 
> Orly? Good 4 u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting the vibe that you don't like me very much. Out of jealousy, or..?
> 
> Either that, or _somebody's_ a Mr. Grumpy Pants!
Click to expand...

Why would I be jealus of or dislike someone idk? I guess its i'm Mr. Grumpy Pants!


----------



## Erica

People ignore me. Well I'm out.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I'm at 0%, yay for me.


----------



## djman900

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm at 0%, yay for me.


Damn, im 50


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm at 0%, yay for me.


Hey, you better run along. You can't kiss the administration's ass from here.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I've had some pretty close calls because of JJH and all the other damn trolls.


----------



## djman900

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 0%, yay for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you better run along. You can't kiss the administration's ass from here.
Click to expand...

lmao


----------



## Horus

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> How much percent are you Fab?


i think 5% only from AMPs and not using the energy

is it good to be under 100 pounds?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

And I FINALLY get to use that!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 0%, yay for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you better run along. You can't kiss the administration's ass from here.
Click to expand...

Heh, how did I know someone with a high warn level would post *censored.2.0* after I posted that?


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much percent are you Fab?
> 
> 
> 
> i think 5% only from AMPs and not using the energy
> 
> is it good to be under 100 pounds?
Click to expand...

-.-' warning level


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 0%, yay for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you better run along. You can't kiss the administration's ass from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, how did I know someone with a high warn level would post *censored.2.0* after I posted that?
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

O o
/


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much percent are you Fab?
> 
> 
> 
> i think 5% only from AMPs and not using the energy
> 
> is it good to be under 100 pounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -.-' warning level
Click to expand...

20% less than yours if you stayed the same


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 0%, yay for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you better run along. You can't kiss the administration's ass from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, how did I know someone with a high warn level would post *censored.2.0* after I posted that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The *censored.3.0*?


----------



## D Man 83

SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much percent are you Fab?
> 
> 
> 
> i think 5% only from AMPs and not using the energy
> 
> is it good to be under 100 pounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -.-' warning level
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20% less than yours if you stayed the same
Click to expand...

:S


----------



## djman900

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM


Cuz its Ms_Hobo


----------



## Toad Kart 64

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM


----------



## Horus

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM


It's in Brewsters so no one really gives a *censored.3.0*, noob


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Brewsters so no one really gives a *censored.3.0*, noob
Click to expand...

owned


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Brewsters so no one really gives a *censored.3.0*, noob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owned
Click to expand...

*gasps in wonder of no curse words in that sentence*


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Brewsters so no one really gives a *censored.3.0*, noob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *gasps in wonder of no curse words in that sentence*
Click to expand...

funny


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM, you did not need to make this it is all just SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Brewsters so no one really gives a *censored.3.0*, noob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> owned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *gasps in wonder of no curse words in that sentence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny
Click to expand...

Sorry, it's just rare for me ;o


----------



## Megamannt125

On the topic of storm, it was already established that storm is racist against perverts long ago.


----------



## Rawburt

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> On the topic of storm, it was already established that storm is racist against perverts long ago.


Do you mean prejudiced? Or was that racist intentional?

Holy crap, over 15,000 views!


----------



## Megamannt125

Crashman said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of storm, it was already established that storm is racist against perverts long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean prejudiced? Or was that racist intentional?
> 
> Holy crap over, 15,00 views!
Click to expand...

We perverts are a race, and must stand and fight against the opression.


----------



## Rawburt

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of storm, it was already established that storm is racist against perverts long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean prejudiced? Or was that racist intentional?
> 
> Holy crap over, 15,00 views!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We perverts are a race, and must stand and fight against the opression.
Click to expand...

I see, thanks for the lesson.


----------



## technoxmaniac

oh dear.
many views...


----------



## Joe

You have way to much free time.


----------



## Ms_Hobo

I will start hacking right now. ;]


----------



## Draco Roar

Oh noez! Run for your life! The Forums gonna crash!


----------



## Ray_lofstad

Joe said:
			
		

> You have way to much free time.


THIS


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I used to ruuule the wooorld
Seas would rise when I gave the woord

Ctrl + R wins always :]


----------



## Bacon Boy

um... fail


----------



## Kanye Omari West

And that's the obvious part, mah piggeh


----------



## Bacon Boy

...


----------



## Draco Roar

IT'S OVER 20,000!!!


----------



## Sinep1

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IT'S OVER 20,000!!!


Yeah,Don`t ye think its enough!!


----------



## Resonate

This is really pointless.


----------



## The Sign Painter

CHEESE! (tastes good)


----------



## SamXX

Such an interesting thread.


----------



## Suaure

yay


----------



## Nightray

The cake is NOT a lie. XD
This is my first time viewing this pointless topic


----------



## Anna




----------

